# Mold Gone Wild: Audi allroad Edition



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's something you don't see every day... at least we hope you don't. The photo you see above (and more like it after the jumps below) is of a 2002 Audi allroad brought to a New Jersey detailer after the car's owner had experienced a carpet-soaking firewall leak and then parked the poor car for four months. According to Jalopnik, where we found the story, the detailser said the cleanup required special chemicals, a steamer, two days of scrubbing and a mini de-humidifier that pulled out a quart of water from the car's cabin. Yikes.

Surprisingly, four months of mold growth hadn't hurt the leather and the car was salvageable. It's unclear whether, like mold in your home, there's not some hidden fungi somewhere that'll later rear its ugly and smelly head so allroad buyers beware... but we'd like to issue one hell of a golf clap to the detailer who posted many, many more photos over on ClubRSX of all places (links to both below the "after" shot below).










* Full Story - Jalopnik *

* Full Story - Club RSX *


----------

